# Missed April 15th US tax deadline ... what now?



## kaf (Mar 30, 2009)

I haven't filed my taxes and the deadline just passed. I was told I need to fill form 2555 along with the 1040. Can someone guide me as to how to go about this or provide a link that explains stuff simpler than the IRS website!?


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

download the forms from the IRS website and fill them out. You can also file electronically. If you owe taxes you might have to pay a penalty for not filing on time. We filed electronically and then send a check by mail a day late. I hope the penalty is not very much and the check doesn't get lost in international mail.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

kaf said:


> I haven't filed my taxes and the deadline just passed. I was told I need to fill form 2555 along with the 1040. Can someone guide me as to how to go about this or provide a link that explains stuff simpler than the IRS website!?



Just don't pay it, you know that there is no law in the US that requires you to Pay income Tax also Federal income tax illegal, 

your choice


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

kaf said:


> I haven't filed my taxes and the deadline just passed. I was told I need to fill form 2555 along with the 1040. Can someone guide me as to how to go about this or provide a link that explains stuff simpler than the IRS website!?


If you are eligible to file form 2555 (overseas earned income exclusion - means you don't have to pay US taxes on the first $80,000 or so of salary earned outside the US), then you have an automatic extension to June 15th to file your return.

Go to the IRS website (irs.gov) and download whatever forms you need. You should also download Publication 54, which should be subtitled "Everything you need to know about filing US taxes from overseas"

If this is your first year overseas, you may actually need or want to file for an extension until you have fulfilled your residency requirements for filing the form 2555. Basically, you need to have lived outside the US for a full 12 month period before you can claim the earned income exclusion.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Since you are outside the US you automatically have till June 15th to File in every tax year. That is to file, if you owe tax then you start paying penalites/interest from April 15. So it's best to get your return done and if you don't owe any tax you can relax. If you do owe tax then pay as soon as possible so you don't keep incurring interest and penalties. 



kaf said:


> I haven't filed my taxes and the deadline just passed. I was told I need to fill form 2555 along with the 1040. Can someone guide me as to how to go about this or provide a link that explains stuff simpler than the IRS website!?


----------



## kaf (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks for the help!


----------

